# Discuss: 10 Best Asian City for Shopping



## Cytochrome (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmmm I'm just wondering which cities would be in your list? Actually If only been to a few, but I really enjoyed shopping in these cities

1. Hong Kong
2. Bangkok
3. Manila - well I live around here. so I spent most of my shopping here!
4. Singapore
5. Tokyo
6. .....
7. .....
8. .....
9. .....
10. ....

The top four actually gave the best value for my money! I felt Tokyo and Singapore was a little expensive for me though, but i still enjoyed it, or maybe it was just me.
I was hoping yu can help me find my next 5 cities to shop around..:lol:


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

It's not a rank list, but I think these cities have nice shopping atmosphere:

Jakarta, Indonesia
Bandung, Indonesia
Singapore, Singapore
Johor Bahru, Malaysia
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Bangkok, Thailand
Hong Kong, China
Guangzhou / Shenzen, China
Beijing, China
Tokyo, Japan ==> but VERY expensive


----------



## Cytochrome (Oct 15, 2008)

K14N said:


> It's not a rank list, but I think these cities have nice shopping atmosphere:
> 
> Jakarta, Indonesia
> Bandung, Indonesia
> ...


I've never been to jakarta and kuala lumpur..i hope i'll be able to go there one day and spend hard earned cash there:lol:! singapore although a bit expensive for me, was all worth it.. tokyo was the most expensive of all the cities i've visited, but it was still fun.


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Moscow, Russia
2. Tokyo, Japan
3. Dubai, U.A.E.
4. Hong Kong, S.A.R.
5. Istanbul, Turkey
6. Bangkok, Thailand
7. Singapore, Singapore
8. Shanghai, P.R.C.
9. Manila, Philippines
10. Beijing, P.R.C.


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

WHO ME? said:


> 1. Moscow, Russia
> 2. Tokyo, Japan
> 3. Dubai, U.A.E.
> 4. Hong Kong, S.A.R.
> ...


Moscow never ever belong to Asia :nuts:


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

popcorn69 said:


> Moscow never ever belong to Asia :nuts:


Says who???
Europe is everything west of the Ural Mountains. Moscow is west of the Urals.

Academically, this is a highly contentious issue. 
Geographically, the Urals do make a good definition however, what about Georgia, Armenia etc who also fall within the Ural's Western boundary and Turkey's southern?

If you consider the EU's eastern border to define Russia then it is not considered in Europe. However, many would also argue that Turkey is too far south yet this is being considered.

We from MOSCOW, are citizens of the WORLD. (ASIA, EUROPE...)


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I dont really consider Moscow Asian. but if you include Moscow then it will be like this
1.Tokyo, 
2. Moscow
3.Istanbul
4. Dubai
5.Tel Aviv
6.Hong kong
7.Manila
8.Bangkok
9.Seul
10. jakarta,


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

WHO ME? said:


> Says who???
> Europe is everything west of the Ural Mountains. Moscow is west of the Urals.


According to your own definition, then Moscow is in Europe right? This thread is for Asian cities only...?

Russia and Turkey are geographically located in 2 continents, Asia and Europe, but I think citizens of both cities are likely to consider themselves as European rather than Asian...?? Just the same with Israel, it is located in Asia but always considered as European country...

So, can we mention Moscow, Istanbul, and Tel Aviv here? If that's OK, then Istanbul is on my list....


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Cytochrome said:


> I've never been to jakarta and kuala lumpur..i hope i'll be able to go there one day and spend hard earned cash there:lol:! singapore although a bit expensive for me, was all worth it.. tokyo was the most expensive of all the cities i've visited, but it was still fun.


Just come here to Jakarta then, esp. after the Satrio Int'l Shopping Belt realized... 

Don't forget to go to Bandung, capital of West Java, it's just about 2 hours drive by car from Jakarta. It has cooler temperature than JKT (19-28 degree celcius), lots of Factory Outlet, nice night shopping malls, and great food :banana:


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

If I will rank based on product value (price) my list would go like this:

1. Manila, Philippines - cheap yet high quality goods... less Chinese made products unlike other ASEAN countries so you can be assured whatever you are scared of China. Also, you can buy real pearls 75% cheaper than in NY. Gold is also cheap here as this country is very rich of this element.
2. Hanoi, Vietnam - cheap... if you have 100 dollars you can buy as many jeans as you want.
3. Kuala Lumpur - quite expensive.
4. Hongkong - expensive.
5. Singapore - really expensive.
6. Tokyo - very expensive.

I don't know other Asian countries but I heard that Bangkok is also a nice place to shop.


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

K14N said:


> According to your own definition, then Moscow is in Europe right? This thread is for Asian cities only...?
> 
> 
> *You got me there little boy, you are very very smart. Moscow is in Europe Continent alright!*
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

My list (again, MY LIST) would be: 

1. HK
2. Bangkok
3. Tokyo
4. Jakarta
5. Singapore
6. Dubai

Dunno about the rest...don't have shopping experience that much here.


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

For me

1. Kuala Lumpur
2. Singapore
3. Bangkok
4. Jakarta
5. Seoul


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

Tokyo
HK
Dubai
Singapore
Bangkok
Kuala Lumpur
Tel Aviv


Moscow and Istanbul are european cities.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

What exactly do people mean by 'shopping'?


----------



## Sielo (Feb 22, 2005)

For me,
1. Hong Kong
2. Jakarta
3. Tokyo
4. Singapore
5. Shanghai


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

city vs city


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

WHO ME? said:


> I do not know what the Turks, nor what the Israeli think. But we here in Russia feel and think just as mighty to be both European and Asian.


really? dont u guys have skinheads killing non-whites (including caucasus people) in Russia? Dude, just say you're european......:bash:


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

Pivra said:


> really? dont u guys have skinheads killing non-whites (including caucasus people) in Russia? Dude, just say you're european......:bash:


*FOUL!*

Your remark shows how much prejudice you have against us.

There are good and bad people in every country, you can not pass judgment on any country based from what some people in it have done or are doing.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

should be top 3 
tokyo
hongkong
shanghai


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

diz said:


> i think he means bangkok and malaysia.


thats what im going to say.


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

i've never been to any Asian cities so its hard to choose..

BTW, im very excited with the new SM CITY NORTH EDSA in manila....

*SM city NORTH EDSA*
www.arquitectonica.com
















































*TRINOMA*














*SM city MARIKINA*














*SM MEGAMALL*


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Enjoy Jakarta.....




oweeyman said:


> ah, look at Jakarta...
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Pondok Indah Mall - a nice shopping place in a suburb of Jakarta
> ...


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

we all love to shop don't we boys? lets hit the mall and shop like crazzah lol :crazy:


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

to be honest....those malls in Manila and Jakarta look a lot like supermarket....like Tesco in Thailand or Walmart u knoe...moreover those design is somehow abit corny to me

Bangkok is obviously the best place to shop......but considering Taiwan as well....heard that it got pretty good stuffs like those street fashion brands in quite a low price

KL for me is so-so....i used to be there so i could make a judge...same for Singapore..after spend several years there i found there's no way Sg would ever be able to compete with Bkk (their fashion is corny...only in recently years that Sg kids started to dress up a little better)

Japan would rank top here but still for many people the price is way too high.....Seoul is good place too but i would say it lays on the same category with Sg.....even if the price doesn't go that high but not much to buy i would say......some of thier stuffs are very cute espacially clothes but i rather buy it at Tokyo


So here is my choice:

1) Bangkok (from brandname to no-brand stuffs, from one of the biggest malls in Asia to the biggst market in the world)
2) Tokyo (it u wander long enough...sure u get cool stuffs in a good price)
3) Hongkong (even if it's losing the reputation as the shopping paradise but still for many ppl..Hk still beats KL and Manila)
4) Singapore (i would replace this with Taiwan or Manila if i have been there...)
5) Shanghai
6) KL
7)Manila
8) Jakarta

the last three i just randomly rank them cauz personally i dun think it is such a good place to shop...not KL for sure,u'll get bored after a day


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Pivra said:


> btw, if u think i still care about dumb conclusions about my country then no.... been around north americans+ europeans long enough to know what the majority thinks.


most farang in thailand hate thai ppl. i never understood why they live there if they're so negative


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

manila_eye said:


> If I will rank based on product value (price) my list would go like this:
> 
> 1. Manila, Philippines - cheap yet high quality goods... less Chinese made products unlike other ASEAN countries so you can be assured whatever you are scared of China. Also, you can buy real pearls 75% cheaper than in NY. Gold is also cheap here as this country is very rich of this element.


gold is the same price everywhere dude. you cant get it for below spot price. people are constantly looking for arbitrage opportunities, it would be noticed immediately.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^i beg to disagree on this.. gold is a lot cheaper in the UAE specifically in DUBAI.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

no its not

if it was significantly cheaper people would exploit it as an arbitrage opportunity, buy a bunch of it, and then resell in more expensive place.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ I'm sure they mean gold jewelry.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Though HK has its malls, I prefer our shopping streets


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

a friend of mine in the US spends all his time in discount used clothing stores like goodwill, buying clothes by the lbs, then he ships them over to the philippines and his cousins run a few shops for him selling used clothes. i'm surprised this works at all, my friend actually makes decent money.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^yes.. we call that UKAY UKAY :lol:


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

foadi said:


> most farang in thailand hate thai ppl. i never understood why they live there if they're so negative




really?!?


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Ten said:


> really?!?


ya, put a bunch of farang living in thailand in a room together (doesn't matter what backround they are, retired guys, english teachers, businessmen, etc) and the first thing they'll do is complain about thai ppl, particularly thai men.


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

foadi said:


> ya, put a bunch of farang living in thailand in a room together (doesn't matter what backround they are, retired guys, english teachers, businessmen, etc) and the first thing they'll do is complain about thai ppl, particularly thai men.




umm...i do agree with you.
This is possibly what they actually think, even though when talking to thai people they would never say such kind of things.

Anyway, i myself would never be in wherever i don't really feel good. Why do they?


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

bOrN2BwILd said:


> ^^yes.. we call that UKAY UKAY :lol:


at least those products came from US :naughty:


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

berdnerd said:


> to be honest....those malls in Manila and Jakarta look a lot like supermarket....like Tesco in Thailand or Walmart u knoe...moreover those design is somehow abit corny to me


Malls looking like Walmart eh?, probably just the parking lot I suppose?Grand Indonesia contains Harvey Nichols and Seibu as anchor tenants which are miles away in comparison with wal mart. :nuts: .


----------



## Riverofmoltensteel (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ Emmm, guys.... Don't want to poke my nose into your conversation, but is this actually relevant to the thread?
:lol:


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Riverofmoltensteel said:


> ^^ Emmm, guys.... Don't want to poke my nose into your conversation, but is this actually relevant to the thread?
> :lol:


as always, when it involves SEA, it will surely become Tourism Board's advertisement ! hno:

childish.....


----------



## Ch'HWA (Apr 25, 2009)

*Bangkok Thailand CHATUCHAK or JATUJAK (JJ/ตลาดนัดสวนจตุจักร) The World's Bigest Weekend Market. *

You can buy Everyting if you want.(except car)


----------



## tabz (Oct 31, 2008)

MANILA :drool:


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

OshHisham said:


> as always, when it involves SEA, it will surely become Tourism Board's advertisement ! hno:
> 
> childish.....


isn't 90% of this thread's content and posts from forumers based from SEA and Hong Kong? Very rare to see forumers from North East Asia,South Asia and West Asia participating in this thread as most likely they will give a different view on the results of the 10 best Asian cities for shopping 

Anyways, going back to the topic of the thread, I myself prefer a shopping street/belt over one huge mall smacked in the suburbs (unless it has something special to offer)as it gives more scenery around us while we shop, like in pedestrian friendly cities where private vehicles is not the main transportation system used


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry if that seem to offense u....yea probably becauz of the parking space u knoe..


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ no problem , no offense at all 

:cheers:


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

u knoe....if we as SEA ppl ever try to coorperate with one another...sure we can make this region the best plACE on earth....but we keep competing with one another...fight against one another.....keep hating each other....sadd

Cambodian hates Thai ppl....Thais hates Burmese....Vietnamese don't like Cambodian...Singaporean looks down on Indonesian and Malaysian......all these stuffs are ruining our relationship!!

imagine we manage to coexist with one another....this thread would changed its name to be "discuss the best region to shop!!!" AND SURELY THE RESULT IS SEA!!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

tollfreak said:


> isn't 90% of this thread's content and posts from forumers based from SEA and Hong Kong? Very rare to see forumers from North East Asia,South Asia and West Asia participating in this thread as most likely they will give a different view on the results of the 10 best Asian cities for shopping
> 
> Anyways, going back to the topic of the thread, I myself prefer a shopping street/belt over one huge mall smacked in the suburbs (unless it has something special to offer)as it gives more scenery around us while we shop, like in pedestrian friendly cities where private vehicles is not the main transportation system used


Because the majority of the Asian forumers comes from these regions. South Asian and Middle Eastern forumers will less participate in this section cause the typical view of Asia is that of The Far East.


----------



## Proud2BVietnamese (Apr 24, 2008)

For the record, Vietnamese don't hate Cambodians. As a matter of fact, I'm quite fond of Cambodian people and other Southeast Asians in general. For Northeast Asians, I think the Japanese are quite pleasant.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Proud2BVietnamese said:


> For the record, Vietnamese don't hate Cambodians. As a matter of fact, I'm quite fond of Cambodian people and other Southeast Asians in general. For Northeast Asians, I think the Japanese are quite pleasant.


if anything its the other way around. a lot of anti vietnamese anomosity in cambodia. i remember this one vietnamese girl i know in phnom penh got beat up real bad around 2 years ago. all the vietnamese ppl i know in PP have proiblems occaisonally


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

Bali, Indonesia.kay:


----------



## tabz (Oct 31, 2008)

this should be

:lock:


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

come on guys, isn't this thread supposed to be about shopping stuff?


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Ten said:


> come on guys, isn't this thread supposed to be about shopping stuff?


it's SEAsian city vs SEAsian city. it's already becoming a 'normal practise' here. what do you expect? 3rd world peoples are living there! :lol:


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

OshHisham said:


> it's SEAsian city vs SEAsian city. it's already becoming a 'normal practise' here. what do you expect? 3rd world peoples are living there! :lol:




didn't we just posted heaps of shopping stuff??


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Moscow is really expensive. There is everything but very expensive to be called a good place for shopping


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

Bangkok and Jakarta... Shopping Paradise


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Bangkok and Hong Kong pride themselves as shopping meccas. They have the best shopping scenes!


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

Bangkok malls in a row : Gaysorn plaza, ZEN (central world), Siamparagon, siam center and siam discovery, all connected by sky-bridge


----------



## mosito (Jun 5, 2009)

for me :
Hong Kong 
Bangkiok
Manila
...


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

What is 'best'? Price? Lavishness? I would say it's all about price because if we really want to buy something it's the first thing we look at isn't it?

There's one crucial advantage about Hong Kong - no VAT... which without a question makes it #1 shopping spot in Asia and perhaps the world. Singapore is doing quite well in this regard too. Both HK and Singapore have excellent availability of all popular shopping brands and great shopping locations.

Bangkok has good some huge and really amazing shopping malls (although my favorite still being the old good MBK ) but price-wise it probably cannot beat HK. The rest is subjective so we can't really say that city X is better because it's got a shopping mall which has got more decorations in it... etc.


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Hong Kong
Jakarta
Shanghai

:cheers:


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

> *Fukuoka world's best shopping city: Monocle magazine survey*
> 
> LONDON (Kyodo) Fukuoka has been voted the best place in the world for shopping and one of the most livable locations, according to a survey by a leading international culture and design magazine.
> 
> ...


It's not Tokyo, but Fukuoka which is the best for shopping


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I disagree with that list Fox_Tale, in Japanese cities you can only find Middle to luxury items ( most of products are from Japan and China ), unlike places like Bangkok where there are so many options from street vendors to Supermarkets to the most brandish malls you can ever imagine. And products come from many different countries. Livability yes I think Japanese cities are among the best to live in with very walkable streets and excellent public transpo ( been to Japan myself ), but shopping ?

Bangkok gets my vote :cheers:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

BANGKOK is the best asian City for shopping


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

IDK

I don't like to shoping.

I'm a poor man I whish i were a rich manhno:

Bangkok, Thailand 
Bangkok is renowned as one of the best shopping cities in Asia and it’s surely worth the trip, if only for some superb retail therapy on the way to the beaches of Phuket or the cultural temples of Chiang Mai. High-quality silk, jewelry and traditional crafts — everything, really, from sizeable bling to tailor-made suits — at a fraction of stateside prices draw millions to this Thai capital every year. The city’s several chaotic markets, and especially the 35-acre Chatuchak Market, are bona fide treasure troves, whether you’re scouting for clothing, home goods, art, or live roosters, pythons and even multi-colored chicks. 

From this site http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29352362/


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

the thread is really unactive at the moment hahahah

still in my opinion

Japan and Bangkok beat the shit out of every cities!!!! yeaaaa......Hk had changed man...not as fun as it used to be.....Seoul,Taiwan, SG are the three runner up here


----------



## TeslaCoil (Apr 27, 2009)

japan still... bangkok is overrated


----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)

never been to the far east 
but i think that Tokyo, Hong kong and Shanghai have some cool shopping spots
however here in the middle east, Beirut and Dubai are considered the shopping hubs of the entire area extending from Morocco to Iran


----------



## tevnalan (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't like shopping, but Bangkok, Tokyo and Jakarta... still nice to be a shopping places.


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

TeslaCoil said:


> japan still... bangkok is overrated


hv u ever been to BKK? if not try to be here


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

berdnerd said:


> to be honest....those malls in Manila and Jakarta look a lot like supermarket....like Tesco in Thailand or Walmart u knoe...moreover those design is somehow abit corny to me
> 
> Bangkok is obviously the best place to shop......but considering Taiwan as well....heard that it got pretty good stuffs like those street fashion brands in quite a low price
> 
> ...


i don't think you've been to Jkt...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

my list of shopping heaven:
1) HK - arguably one of the best shopping center, it have almost anythig
2) Tokyo - awesome fashion, cheap gadgets, great shopping centers, branded outlets!
3) Dubai - nice awesome places, but expensive...
4) BKK - cheap stuff, nice mall, great ambience, though a bit confusing i must say
5) Singapore - nice shopping environment, high selection of brands however its too expensive in terms of almost everything!
6) Jkt - cheap stuff, good malls, brand selection is only behind Singapore
7) KL - sufficient selection of goods, tax free for branded which means cheap2
8) Senzhen, Guangzhou - cheap like hell and the fact that China makes everything makes it better
9) Manila- not advisable for highend shopping as they tend to be more expensive, but shopping at places like greenhills are waaayyy cheap


----------

